# Update: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar



## Kyoss (14. März 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Hoffentlich habe ich es nicht übersehen, falls diese News schon irgendwo steht 

Ich habe gerade beim stöbern auf Geizhals Z77-Boards von Asrock und MSI entdeckt. Bei vereinzelten Händlern sind die Boards anscheinend auch schon lieferbar!


Quelle: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: Z77 | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Update:*

Inzwischen sind bei Geizhals Österreich auch Boards von Intel und Gigabyte gelistet und von Asrock sind zusätzliche Modelle in der Liste. Bei Geizhals Deutschland sind nur die Gigabyte-Boards hinzugekommen.

Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: Z77 | Geizhals.at Österreich

Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: Z77 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

auch im deutschen bei PCGH


----------



## Killer Mandarine (14. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

Was bringt eigentlich der Z77 Chip was Z68 nicht kann? USB3 ist doch bei den meisten Mainboards durch einen Zusatzchip ohnehin integriert.


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Was bringt eigentlich der Z77 Chip was Z68 nicht kann? USB3 ist doch bei den meisten Mainboards durch einen Zusatzchip ohnehin integriert.


 
Jap, natives USB 3.0 - laut einem Test auf Golem.de ist dieses aber schneller, was zufällige Daten anbelangte.

Intel Z77 im Test: Intels erster Chipsatz mit USB 3.0 ausprobiert - Golem.de



> Beim sequenziellen Lesen von Zufallsdaten waren Intels USB 3.0 und der Baustein von Nec mit gut 180 MByte/s gleich schnell, Daten schreiben kann der Z77 aber deutlich schneller. Er erreichte ebenfalls rund 180 MByte/s, der Nec-Chip kam nur auf 120 MByte/s. Mit noch schnelleren SSDs kitzelte beispielsweise Legit Reviews aus Intels USB-3.0-Chipsatz über 250 MByte/s beim Schreiben.



Davon ab habe ich aber keine näheren Informationen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

prima...dann fehlt ja nur noch ivy und dann gehts bei mir mit der großbestellung los...


----------



## Kyoss (14. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> prima...dann fehlt ja nur noch ivy und dann gehts bei mir mit der großbestellung los...



Ich kann's auch schon nicht mehr erwarten  Mal sehen, wie die neuen Boards so im Vergleich sind: Asus vs. MSI vs. Gigabyte in meinem Fall 

Dann muss noch Kepler kommen, um einen Vergleich zu haben...


----------



## TeKila (14. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

Gibts jetzt eigentlich schon Informationen ob, und wenn ja, welche Z77 Boards das Booten von USB 3.0 ermöglichen? (mit Usb 3.0 Geschwindigkeit )

Nehme hier gerne eine "offizielle" Antwort...
Habe bisher nämlich weder bei den Herstellern, die die Boards bereits auf Ihren Seiten führen, noch etwas Allgemeines im Netz gefunden.


----------



## Swissjustme (15. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

Der 24p-Bug verschwindet doch


----------



## mannefix (15. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Was bringt eigentlich der Z77 Chip was Z68 nicht kann? USB3 ist doch bei den meisten Mainboards durch einen Zusatzchip ohnehin integriert.


 
nicht nativ, ssd cache fehlt, interne grafik wird nicht supported


----------



## arjan400016 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

^^ du vergleichst p67 mit z68


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> prima...dann fehlt ja nur noch ivy und dann gehts bei mir mit der großbestellung los...


 
Dito! Ich hab 5000 Taken auf der Seite!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dito! Ich hab 5000 Taken auf der Seite!


 
Macht auf die Tore.....umformen zu : macht leer die Lager...

Dann wolllen wir mal hoffen, das bald die ersten Z77 Test anrauschen....das ist mir diesbezüglich gerade etwas zu ruhig, das gefällt mir nicht...


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

Ne, nur Spaß. Ganz so viel isses nicht. Aber ma kucken... Wenn dann noch der Vollausbau vom Kepler im Herbst kommt, gibts noch ne neue Graka!


----------



## Memphys (15. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

Ich glaub ich kauf mir zu Ivy n P67/Z68, solange SATA3 nativ dabei ist soll mir egal sein ob der USB3-Port bei 120 oder 180 MB/s dicht macht - USB-Sticks sind langsamer, Festplatten meist auch... es sei denn da gibts was ähnlich attraktives wie ein ASRock Z68 Pro3. Dann gibts Z77 weil wegen Spielerei


----------



## Jor-El (16. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

Dann wird das ASRock Z77 Pro4 interessant für dich. 
*
*


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

HIER hat sich ein österreichischer Händler ein bissel weit aus dem Fenster gewagt..(Lieferzeit/Menge)., denke ich doch ! ?


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

LOL, könnte sein!


----------



## robbe (18. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

Die bisher "verfügbaren" Boards sehen schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Was mich perönslich stört sind diese sinnlosen Monitor Anschlüsse, die nen Haufen Platz am i/o panel wegnehmen. Da sollte es lieber mehr USB Anschlüsse geben, sechs sind für mich sehr knapp. 98% der Käufer solcher Boards haben doch sowieso eine extra Graka.


----------



## Cey (18. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

Ich kapier nicht, wie die Boards lieferbar angezeigt werden können?! Release ist doch noch gar nicht, dürfen die das?


----------



## ReVan1199 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*



robbe schrieb:


> Die bisher "verfügbaren" Boards sehen schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Was mich perönslich stört sind diese sinnlosen Monitor Anschlüsse, die nen Haufen Platz am i/o panel wegnehmen. Da sollte es lieber mehr USB Anschlüsse geben, sechs sind für mich sehr knapp. 98% der Käufer solcher Boards haben doch sowieso eine extra Graka.


 
Das stimmt, wozu braucht man an so einem Mainboard DVI+HDMI+VGA?
Das ist sowas von sinnlos. Ich könnte ja noch verstehen wenn die nur DVI und HDMI nehmen und bei dem DVI eben DVI-D. Aber jetzt noch VGA an so einem neuen Mainboard zu verbauen.

@Cey
Ich glaube die Mainboards gibts es etwa 1-2 Wochen vor der Veröffentlichung der Prozessoren. War glaube bei den X79 neulich auch so.


----------



## Cey (18. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

Der VGA-Stecker macht den Kohl nun auch nicht fett.  USB kannst du doch problemlos über Brackets, Frontpanels und Hubs an Tastatur/Monitor etc. nachrüsten, bis du 20 USB-Sticks gleichzeitig angeschlossen hast. ^^

Für den VGA-Stecker bieten sich da allerdings keinerlei Nachrüstmöglichkeiten, daher kann ich die Entscheidung schon verstehen.

@ReVan1199: Okay, aber ich meine mal etwas von einem Z77-Release im April gelesen zu haben... Wäre das schon alles öffentlich, würden ja die großen Shops auch schon was anzeigen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Z77-Boards im Preisvergleich und lieferbar*

gerade nochmal gecheckt (bin ja ein bissel ungeduldig ): und die Auswahl nimmt stetig zu....
langsam wirds spannend...die (mainboardmarktpräsenz) einschläge kommen näher..


----------



## robbe (24. März 2012)

Mittlerweile sind schon 26 Boards im Preisvergleich, wovon viele auch schon lieferbar sind.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (24. März 2012)

robbe schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile sind schon 26 Boards im Preisvergleich, wovon viele auch schon lieferbar sind.



Juhu, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Ivy!
Wird langsam Zeit, dauert aber noch so lange.


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2012)

Für wann war Ivy nochma gleich angekündigt?


----------



## robbe (24. März 2012)

Glaube Ende April. Die meisten Modelle wurden aber auf Juni verschoben.


----------



## Memphys (24. März 2012)

robbe schrieb:


> Glaube Ende April. Die meisten Modelle wurden aber auf Juni verschoben.


 
Waren das nicht nur irgendwelche i3/kleinen i5 wegen Apple und deren Ultrabooks oder so? Also Apple wollte auf einmal mehr haben und Intel liefert halt eher an Apple als an die Endkunden?


----------



## Nemesis_AS (25. März 2012)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Waren das nicht nur irgendwelche i3/kleinen i5 wegen Apple und deren Ultrabooks oder so? Also Apple wollte auf einmal mehr haben und Intel liefert halt eher an Apple als an die Endkunden?



Das sollte anfangs nur für die 2 Kern Modelle und Laptop Sparte gelten. 

Die i5 und i7 sollen, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, wirklich Ende April released werden.

Ob es auch so Eintritt und in welcher Stückzahl dann ausgeliefert wird, ist aber noch ungewiss.

MfG


----------



## robbe (25. März 2012)

Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter: Ivy Bridge: Erste Modelle kommen vermutlich ab dem 29. April - cpu, intel, ivy bridge


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2012)

Mann, ich will endlich nen neuen Rechner. Das warten auf Ivy geht mir echt irgendwo aufn Sack...


----------



## MonKAY (26. März 2012)

We demand Tests!

Also nen Umfangreicher VErgleich vorm Launch von IB wäre super praktisch.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr euch eher bei den Boards um 100€ oder bei den Boards Richtung 200€ orientieren wollt.

Edit: Das Gigabyte Board Z77X-D3H (Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) hat ja ein interessantes I/O Panel mit 6 USB 3.0 Anschlüssen.


----------

